# Glosso not growing... ferts?



## y not vinny (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi, i have a 65 gallon tank,

equiptment:
Eco complete substrate
c02 injected system(approx 3bps)
2x96 watt 65k pc's
rena xp2 filter
c02 reactor
auto doser, daily.

Livestock:
10 t-bone tetras
10 rummy nose tetras
3 siamese algae eaters
4 otto cats
4 amano shrimp

Ferts:
Tropica master grow
mono potassium phosphate(powder)
potassium phosphate(powder)
potassium nitrate(powder)
(I got these from www.gregwatson.com)

My friend also told me to add epsom salt and turbo calcium.(right? wrong?)
I do a 40% water change each week, and dose ferts at that time as well.

Could you guys help me get a regimen on dosing my tank, because im frustrated. I want a nice thick glosso foreground. 
The problem i am really having is with my glosso. Ive replanted it recently becuase problems with other invasive plants choking out the glosso. The glosso seems to grow slow, gets algae on the leaves. So ya, ive got two reservoirs one macro, one micro, about 64 oz each. I usually dilute the ferts in each reservoir and have it dose daily, which empties after about a week. Thanks for any help.

-Vince


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I have found Eco Complete is really not good for extremely fine leaved carpet plants. Recommend using ADA Aqua Soil instead. It costs about the same.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

How are the other plants in the tank doing? I have glosso in a ten gallon w/ eco complete that grows great. I'm using the same macros, and flourish for micros. Lighting is 60w screw in CF bulbs. How much are you dosing and do you know your fertilizer levels?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

yoink said:


> How are the other plants in the tank doing? How much are you dosing and do you know your fertilizer levels?


Answering these questions will help us give you a more detailed answer.

Anytime you have an algae issue, look at your CO2 levels first, then your NO3 then PO4. Algae is caused by a lack of something, not an abundance (within reason of course).

You may or may not need to add magnesium and calcium to your tank. Do you know the levels of magnesium and calcium in your tap water?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

y not vinny said:


> Hi, i have a 65 gallon tank,
> 
> So ya, ive got two reservoirs one macro, one micro, about 64 oz each. I usually dilute the ferts in each reservoir and have it dose daily, which empties after about a week. Thanks for any help.
> 
> -Vince


Hi
If you can adjust your dosing pumps to dose 60 ml per day per reservoir then here is your recipe by PPS for Dosing Pumps:

Aquarium 65 gallon
50% weekly water change
Dosage per reservoir per day 60 ml 
2 x reservoir 64 oz (2 litre)
Supply 4.5 weeks

*Each dose makes:*
NO3 - 3.00 ppm
PO4 - 0.30 ppm
K - 4.00 ppm
Mg - 0.30 ppm
TE(Fe) - 0.03 ppm

*Reservoir #1:*
K2SO4 - 38 grams
KNO3 - 42 grams
KH2PO4 - 4 grams
MgSO4 - 26 grams

*Reservoir #2:*
TE - 5 grams

Good luck,

Edward


----------

